# ASUS HD 5870 Matrix Platinum 2 GB



## W1zzard (May 11, 2010)

The ASUS HD 5870 Matrix Platinum is clearly engineered for maximum overclocking. It has 2 GB of fast GDDR5 memory and features software voltage control for three voltages. One unique feature is that the ASUS iTracker 2 sofware can put your changed settings into the BIOS so you won't have to worry about OC software anymore.

*Show full review*


----------



## (FIH) The Don (May 17, 2010)

that is one effin cool lookin card


----------



## Champ (May 17, 2010)

my gawd, I need to rob a bank.  Two of those would look so good in my case


----------



## (FIH) The Don (May 17, 2010)

you mean in MY case


----------



## SNiiPE_DoGG (May 17, 2010)

A nice little OC on this card and you have a gtx 480 - with less heat, noise and power consumption 

damn nvidia for not releasing a card that could drive prices down >.<

PS - I always try to digg the reviews wizz but more users here need digg accounts to get these into the tech front page - CMON tpu its really easy to register at digg!


----------



## mcloughj (May 17, 2010)

does a card that's about 3% faster out of the box compared to the stock version for 25% more cost really warrant a 8.6? I would have said 7.0 myself! but then again I'm cheap!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (May 17, 2010)

its 2gb and it does oc very nice as soon as the voltage gets higher imo


----------



## trt740 (May 17, 2010)

SNiiPE_DoGG said:


> A nice little OC on this card and you have a gtx 480 - with less heat, noise and power consumption
> 
> damn nvidia for not releasing a card that could drive prices down >.<
> 
> PS - I always try to digg the reviews wizz but more users here need digg accounts to get these into the tech front page - CMON tpu its really easy to register at digg!



True and I love that card but a slight voltage adjustment on a 480 gtx and it would kill this card. Trust me it would and with the right fan profile not get hot or loud.


----------



## mdsx1950 (May 17, 2010)

Whoa i love the how the Matrix logo lights up.


----------



## mtosev (May 17, 2010)

i'm disapointed that 1gb of extra ram doesn't make a difference


----------



## OneCool (May 17, 2010)

I like the "safe mode" boot option.

VERY good idea imo.


----------



## trt740 (May 17, 2010)

It appears to me after owning 4x 5870 anything after 900 core 1300 ram seems to make very little difference in performance, it is like the gpu has reached it's max.  The voltage need doesn't seem worth the performance gain.You might see 7 more frames at 1000 core if that. That is a credit to AMD because they made a very efficient gpu. That can be run near it's max potential with low heat and power consumption.


----------



## TotalChaos (May 17, 2010)

just a heads up, in the table at the beginning of the review you show the card has 1024MB not 2048


----------



## Fourstaff (May 17, 2010)

Am I the only one who will get GTX480 over this?


----------



## trt740 (May 17, 2010)

Fourstaff said:


> Am I the only one who will get GTX480 over this?



no but there are reasons to buy both depending on what you want.


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (May 17, 2010)

Reason's I want this to be my next card:

Backplate!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I have a side window and no blackplate is a no no.
It will use all the pins on my power connectors, right now I have them bent up at funny angles.
That side logo.
I actually do play gta and it seems to want over 1.6 GBs of memory.
The fact that with a voltage bumped overclock it can match the 480's overall performance while using less power and producing less heat.

Yeah 3/5 of those are cosmetic reasons, so what. My only reservation is it seems every other ati driver release sucks balls.


----------



## MoonPig (May 17, 2010)

Oh great, it consumes alot more power and provides 2% better performance! That along with the need for 2x8pin!!! OMG MUST HAVE ONE!!!

/sarcasm.


----------



## mdsx1950 (May 17, 2010)

MoonPig said:


> Oh great, it consumes alot more power and provides 2% better performance! That along with the need for 2x8pin!!! OMG MUST HAVE ONE!!!
> 
> /sarcasm.



But you gotta say, the card looks drop dead awesome.  I love how the MATRIX part lights up.


----------



## trt740 (May 17, 2010)

LAN_deRf_HA said:


> Reason's I want this to be my next card:
> 
> Backplate!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I have a side window and no blackplate is a no no.
> It will use all the pins on my power connectors, right now I have them bent up at funny angles.
> ...



If those things are important to you those are good reasons. However, if power consumption is not a issue and you have good cooling, or adjust the fan to a good fan profile, a regular 480 gtx with a very slight voltage bump and a very small overclock,  at say 750/1500/1040, will kick it's butt into next Sunday. Also when it comes to looks the 480 gtx and it's heat pipes are very good looking. still this 5870 does have it's pluses as-well.


----------



## Kitkat (May 17, 2010)

MoonPig said:


> Oh great, it consumes alot more power and provides 2% better performance! That along with the need for 2x8pin!!! OMG MUST HAVE ONE!!!
> 
> /sarcasm.






mtosev said:


> i'm disapointed that 1gb of extra ram doesn't make a difference





overclock overclock overclock overclock = no! whys it a big disappointment.

2 gigs = draw-up draw-up draw-up draw-up = yes!  That's the point ppl always assume its gonna clock super high.

Spoiler alert for the future no other 5000 will go much higher than its stock. 2 gigs = draw not speed.
Its like any other ram dont assume just cause u got more of it and it cost more its faster. Quantity of ram is how many proggys u can hold up at once before you see hat drop in performance. X6 vs X2 The 6 isnt suspose to be faster u get to do more at once tho. We cant also assume just cause theres more ram the GPU clock will go up.

IE no fog and being able to see 2 ppl fighting in high detail even tho they are just tiny specs across town at the same speed as 1gig. But there is no such thing as a frames @ distance test jut AA ect. For what it does it shouldn't be an 8. Many people will buy this card because they KNOW what it does. Unfortunately no one ever test what it does. He also had to use the real clocking software.


----------



## alexsubri (May 17, 2010)

Hmm...119 FPS at 1200 resolution, I get 130-180 FPS at 1080p ...But, then again my 5850 is crossfired and flashed at 900/1250 at stock voltages  I love that reminder


----------



## Easo (May 17, 2010)

_current games such as GTA IV (because its programmers suck)_

Lol, sad, but true.


----------



## OnBoard (May 17, 2010)

I like the looks of the PCB the most, wouldn't mind owning 1GB 5850 Matrix  (well ASUS 5850 DirectCU is almost it) Backplate is also very nice, like the led too and don't hate the cooler. Price is just double too much 

I just want to slap an after market cooler to this and fill all the rest with ramsinks  Sure wish they'd sell tray GPUs..


----------



## Phxprovost (May 18, 2010)

does the lack of improvement with an extra gig of memory have anything to do with the fact its on a 256bit bus?


----------



## Delta6326 (May 18, 2010)

I would hope to easily get 1ghz with that for its price
This cards performance i would give it a 7.2 but for this cards look and logo 9!


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 18, 2010)

The Asus looks nice n all but Ill go with the powercolor PCS+ 5870


----------



## Hockster (May 18, 2010)

Is that iTracker software work on other cards? It's a hell of a lot better looking than the horrid Smart Doctor.


----------



## W1zzard (May 18, 2010)

Phxprovost said:


> does the lack of improvement with an extra gig of memory have anything to do with the fact its on a 256bit bus?



no


----------



## HalfAHertz (May 18, 2010)

Well it looks good, and uh...that's pretty much it?! It doesn't have much going for it compared to the base model, so totaly not worth it imo.


----------



## Phxprovost (May 18, 2010)

W1zzard said:


> no


i see, thanks


----------



## Marineborn (May 18, 2010)

wow very nice card, i still lol to the see the good ol 4870x2 still romping face. lol that thing was ahead of its time! *wipes a tear*....ill retire mine on a plaque im not selling it GET OFF ME


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (May 18, 2010)

Any idea when this is actually coming out? I've seen it in reviews since fermi, talked about way before then... but even now with a proper review I can't find it in stores.


----------



## roadie (May 18, 2010)

Seems like the direct touch style heatsink might be causing a lack of efficiency cooling wise.  Two of the heatpipes are barely making contact with the core, and certainly won't be cooling to their capacity.  A thin copper baseplate with the heatpipes soldered to it may provide a better solution.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (May 18, 2010)

Definitely _digged_ the review.

See what I did there?!


----------



## anonemus (May 18, 2010)

Hello, W1zzard! This is unrelated but I don't know where to post. Can your site put a "Print All" option on your review articles so that readers have the option to print-to-PDF the reviews? I for one don't have internet access at home so I read reviews offline. Thanks!


----------



## Mussels (May 20, 2010)

I must disagree wtih directX11 not being relevant... there are already several big games out using it.   Sure 'limited DX11 titles at present' - but its hardly "DirectX 11 won't be relevant for quite a while" - its already relevant for bad company 2 and dirt 2 players, for example.


----------



## roast (May 20, 2010)

Solid review as always. Looks like an interesting card. Good to see more cards being released with 2GB.
Would love to see benchmarks of this card in 3-way CrossfireX...


----------



## =TWP=WOLF (Jun 30, 2010)

*2 x ASUS ROG MATRIX ATI HD 5870 PLATINUM EDITION*

Hi there mates!

It happens to be that I'm sitting and waiting for my 2 ASUS ROG MATRIX ATI HD 5870 PLATINUM EDITION as I ordered to arrive to our local store so I can collect them and start to build my new computer.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			










WOLF.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jun 30, 2010)

twp-wolf said:


> Hi there mates!
> 
> It happens to be that I'm sitting and waiting for my 2 ASUS ROG MATRIX ATI HD 5870 PLATINUM EDITION as I ordered to arrive to our local store so I can collect them and start to build my new computer.http://www.kolobok.us/smiles/artists/just_cuz/JC_doubleup.gif
> 
> http://www.kolobok.us/smiles/artists/just_cuz/JC_ThankYou.gifWOLF.



Nicely done! Will you be able to make a worklog?


----------



## overclocking101 (Jun 30, 2010)

now that card is sick looking!


----------



## =TWP=WOLF (Jun 30, 2010)

Hi Innocent.

Thank you for your concerning request, unfortunately I don't own a camera.

The only thing i made regarding my little computer are at my FaceBook where I put up illustrative pictures of the components I have as well as scheduled to purchase ASAP.

http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=1098&id=100001172713309&l=bb6318f717

This is my configuration:


Lian Li TYR PC-X2000 Hair-line Brushed & Black Anodized Aluminium - Modified E-ATX Full Tower Case.
ASUS ROG RAMPAGE III EXTREME Mainboard.
ASUS ROG MATRIX ATI HD 5870 PLATINUM EDITION Graphic Card 1.
ASUS ROG MATRIX ATI HD 5870 PLATINUM EDITION Graphic Card 2.
Intel Core i7-980X Extreme Edition Processor.
Prolimatech Mega Shadow High Performance CPU Cooler.
Arctic Cooling - Arctic MX-3 Premium Thermal Compound with High Thermal Conductivity.
Corsair Dominator GT 12GB (6x2GB) KIT (CMT12GX3M6A1866C9) 1866MHz PC3-15000 CL9-9-9-24 1.65V 240-pin DDR3 Triple-Channel Memory Modules & Corsair Dominator CMXAF2 Airflow 2 GTL Fan Assembly.
WD VelociRaptor WD3000HLFS 300GB 10000RPM 16MB Cache SATA-II Hard Disc Drive (to be upgraded later on).
Astro A40 Gaming Audio System - 5.1 Dolby Digital & Dolby Surround MixAmp & Headset.
Enermax Revolution 85+ 1250W (ERV1250EGT) 80Plus Nvidia SLI & ATI CrossFireX Certified Power Supply.
Microsoft Windows 7 Ultimate Edition 64-bit.
Norton 360 Version 4.0 All-In-One Security.

Hope this was to some satisfaction for you any way mate.






WOLF.


----------



## DonInKansas (Jun 30, 2010)

That sick system and you're putting Norton on it? :shadedshu Save your loot, Get MSE, and use that money for beer or something.


----------



## =TWP=WOLF (Jun 30, 2010)

DonInKansas said:


> That sick system and you're putting Norton on it? :shadedshu Save your loot, Get MSE, and use that money for beer or something.



Hi Don!

No mate, of 2 reasons.


I don't drink much alcohol nowadays, at most 4-6 beers / year.
I have bean testing lots of different software firewalls and antivirus/spywares and I found Symantec Norton 360 Version 3.0 & 4.0 to be one of the best on the market just now.

*Symantec Norton 360 Version 3.0*
http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2343092,00.asp

*Symantec Norton 360 Version 4.0*
http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2359926,00.asp

I let PC Magazine Reviews speak for it self's.

By the way, what use is it to have a BIG "tool" (penis) when you might not know how to handle it.

I recommend you to stick to quality rather then quantity.


PS. Symantec Norton 360 Version 4.0 is not the ONLY security I have.






WOLF.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jun 30, 2010)

An excellent specification there twp - I'm incredibly jealous, can only _dream_ of having that. I agree with Don and it's a massive kick in the balls to put Norton on there, if anything I'd go with NOD32 - best ever AV program IMO.

Gutted to hear you don't have a camera but still, I look forward to 'seeing' your (benchmark) results.


----------



## =TWP=WOLF (Jun 30, 2010)

InnocentCriminal said:


> An excellent specification there twp - I'm incredibly jealous, can only _dream_ of having that. I agree with Don and it's a massive kick in the balls to put Norton on there, if anything I'd go with NOD32 - best ever AV program IMO.
> 
> Gutted to hear you don't have a camera but still, I look forward to 'seeing' your (benchmark) results.



Hi Innocent.

Thank you so much for your nice words, but please, don't be jealous for what I have. I promise you that there is NOT ANY material things that made me a better human bean or happy in the long run.

My stuffs are only something that keep me going on everyday basis.

Priority 1 is health and harmony!

Be proud for what you have but work dedicated to meliorate it if you want and can.

I wish you all the best mate! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









WOLF.


----------

